
The Ecuadorean govt document appointing Julian Assange as a diplomat - okket
https://de.scribd.com/document/391002472/The-Ecuadorean-govt-document-appointing-Julian-Assange-as-a-diplomat-in-the-country-s-Russian-embassy
======
tivert
So does this mean he has diplomatic immunity?

It's kinda sketchy that he was appointed to their Moscow embassy, given all
the allegations revolving around Wikileak's influence in the 2016 US election.
It would have looked better to appoint him to their embassy in Paraguay or
something.

------
neonate
This is from 2017 and it didn't work.

